# Débrider l'iPod Nano 5G



## Pax (18 Janvier 2011)

Salut à tous, 

Par iPod Nano 5G j'entends celui qui a une caméra vidéo à l'arrière. Et j'aimerais en débrider le volume, mais ça me semblait assez clair.

Petite précision, on évite les non-réponses comme sur d'autres fils, qui disent d'acheter un bon casque à la place. Parce que d'une c'est faux (qualité sonore n'est pas nécessairement synonyme de puissance) et de deux un bon casque (vraiment bon, pas un Skull Candy...) = un bon paquet de pépettes !

Bref, je m'enflamme et j'en oublie de dire que j'ai déjà essayé:

Jouer sur l'augmentation de volume dans iTunes : pas satisfaisant.
Je ne suis pas chaud pour me lancer dans du MP3 Gain.
GoPod ne marche pas.
iTunes coche tout seul la case qui dit d'utiliser l'iPod en mode disque, mais cette case est grisée: je ne peux pas y toucher. Mais bon, il faut qu'elle soit cochée pour que GoPod fonctionne.
J'ai essayé GoPod recompilé en Intel (&#8800;PPC), mais walou. http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=190434

Pour info je me payé un Sony MDR 570-LP (27) et le son est assez correct, et quand je le branche au Mac, il a la patate de puissance le casque, ce qui montre que le problème vient de l'iPod, et de son bridage à la noix.

Bref, j'ai tout essayé, merci d'avance à mes sauveurs!


----------



## Pax (20 Janvier 2011)

Allô?


----------



## Pax (23 Janvier 2011)

Je me réponds c'est assez pathétique. Je vais essayer les forums en anglais.


----------



## Gwen (23 Janvier 2011)

Pax a dit:


> Petite précision, on évite les non-réponses comme sur d'autres fils



Tu demandes à ce que l'on ne s'intéresse pas vraiment à ton problème. Du coup, pas de réponses en effet.

Tu nous diras comment c'est chez les rosbifs.


----------



## Lefenmac (23 Janvier 2011)

Pax a dit:


> Je me réponds c'est assez pathétique. Je vais essayer les forums en anglais.



C'est bien ça à défaut de réponse ça améliorera au moins tes connaissances en langues, y en a de très bon en allemand aussi si tu veux


----------

